# How to get a 10mm without a 10mm drill bit.



## InTooDeep (Dec 13, 2014)

This has been driving me crazy. I bought an IKEA stainless steel sink without a pre-drilled faucet hole. I then bought a tool from IKEA in order to make the faucet hole but it requires a 10mm drill bit. 

I drilled a 3/8 hole thinking it would be close enough but it's just too small.

I've been looking everywhere for a 10mm bit, but I can't find anywhere that sells metric bits. I live in Canada. 
Any ideas on how to enlarge the hole slightly or places in Canada where I could get a 10mm bit.

Don't understand how a company like IKEA could sell a product that requires a tool that can't be bought.


----------



## frodo (Dec 13, 2014)

dremel  tool  or a unibit or  http://www.harborfreight.com/knockout-punch-kit-60575.html


or,  just take your 3/8  bit  put it in the hole, cock the drill sideways,  let the edge of the bit 
wallow the hole bigger.   :beer:


seems like canada would have metric bits out the wazoo...but i aint up there


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 13, 2014)

All of Canada and the internet, and you can't find a 10mm bit?


----------



## InTooDeep (Dec 13, 2014)

Internet yes. But I don't have a kitchen sink right now and would like to get one working asap. 
Canada is metric except for tools. It's weird. I've been to every major hardware store and they don't have them. 

I'll give that a short frodo. Also debating whether to just hammer it into a 3/8 hole.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 13, 2014)

10 MM is .328
3/8 is .375 how can it be to small?
Never once have seen a faucet that needed a 10mm hole.
Good luck trying to drill a hole in a sink with a drill bit.
Should be using a step drill.
Got a picture of this sink?
Nothing against Ikea but they sell some off the wall goofy stuff.
There's been hundreds of post about there strange plumbing and electrical stuff.


----------



## InTooDeep (Dec 13, 2014)

10mm is 0.393; so slightly larger. The 10mm is not the actual faucet hole. It's the hole required to get the cutting tool in to make the actual hole.

Agree about IKEA though. They seem to be on their own world sometimes.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 13, 2014)

Being a tool and die maker by trade I don't believe I'm going to agree with the above post but I am. Just stick that .375 drill in there and rock the drill around and "bag" the hole out till the other tool fits. Go slow as to not snap the bit. A drill is designed to cut with the end only but the flutes will scrape away some material like a mill cutter in relatively thin material. 

They also sell burr tools that can be chucked in a drill and you can wobble them around to open up a hole. Another method is a rat tail file. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## InTooDeep (Dec 13, 2014)

Did it! The swivel around the hole plus a little force with a hammer worked like a charm. The IKEA tool worked great too once I could get it in. Faucet is installed. Thanks guys


----------



## frodo (Dec 15, 2014)

10mm is  393 inches--a little over 3/8". Direct Conversion Formula10 mm * 1 in 25.4 mm = 0.3937007874 in

glad it worked out.  been there,


----------



## nealtw (Dec 15, 2014)

27/64 drill would have done the job.


----------



## frodo (Dec 15, 2014)

InTooDeep said:


> Did it! The swivel around the hole plus a little force with a hammer worked like a charm. The IKEA tool worked great too once I could get it in. Faucet is installed. Thanks guys




the word is wallered,   wallered, pronounced   wall-erd   not swiveled.

  I am  gonna get you Canadians  to speak southern, i its last thang, or onlyest thang 
  we accomplish around here.  :rofl:


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 15, 2014)

frodo said:


> the word is wallered,   wallered, pronounced   wall-erd   not swiveled.
> 
> I am  gonna get you Canadians  to speak southern, i its last thang, or onlyest thang
> we accomplish around here.  :rofl:




 Up here its called being a Shoemaker.


----------



## frodo (Dec 15, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> Up here its called being a Shoemaker.



down here a shoemaker makes saddles, boots,  harness for a horse
 we call him a leather worker or currier

i guess a shoemaker is a "McGuyver"  of sorts?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, since only the chinese make shoes now, a guy has gotta do something.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 15, 2014)

In Canada we just google conversion chart for metric drill bits.


----------



## frodo (Dec 17, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> Up here it&#8217;s called being a &#8220;Shoemaker&#8221;.




.  Shoemaker?  is it like Macgyver?

ie. making something out of nothing?


----------



## frodo (Dec 17, 2014)

nealtw said:


> In Canada we just google conversion chart for metric drill bits.




there you go,:banana: using common since!!!  :beer:


----------

